# PCGH Magazine vs Website



## SmilingSmiley (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein paar Meinungen zu dem PCGH Magazine hören. Wäre eventuell interessiert an einem Abo. Nun habe ich mir aber gedacht, wenn ich alle Information zu irgendwelchen Neuheiten oder Hardwaretests sofort online lesen kann, nachdem diese auf die Website hochgeladen wurden, welche Vorteile  mir dann noch das Magazine bringen soll. Wenn ich einen ganzen Monat über den Newsfeed verfolge, werde ich im Magazine zum Folgemonat doch nur noch wenig im neuen Magazine finden, das mich noch interessiert oder neu für mich ist?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2015)

Ich lese PCGH gefühlt seit über 25 Jahren und es ist kein Vergleich zur Internetpräsenz. Es ist wie mit dem Spiegel und SPON. Onlineseiten werden in der Regel von unterbezahlten Praktikanten zusammen geschustert, in der gedruckten Zeitungen findest Du wohlformulierte, abgewogene und redaktional sehr gute Artikel. Einfach ein ABO bestellen, da kann man gar nichts falsch machen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juni 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> […], in der gedruckten Zeitungen findest Du wohlformulierte, abgewogene und redaktional sehr gute Artikel. Einfach ein ABO bestellen, da kann man gar nichts falsch machen!



Dafür danke!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2015)

Neben dem direkten Abschließen eines Abos sei aber noch die Alternative genannt einfach mal die aktuelle Ausgabe am Kiosk zu kaufen  .


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2015)

Die Tests im Heft sind ausführlicher.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die PCGH seit der ersten Ausgabe im Abo, sagt doch wohl alles.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2015)

Mir wäre es lieber wenn ich das Heft Online anschauen könnte, so habe ich nicht einen haufen Hefte die irgendwo verstauben. Und ich habe kein Tablet also muss sowas irgendwie im Browser auf der Webseite verfügbar sein. Ich weiss nicht welche Kosten dafür kommen, aber wenn es den selben Preis wie im Abo ist, dann gerne.


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

Geht alles. Auf Papier oder lcd in Form von ios, android, kindle oder im Browser. Entweder im Kiosk oder mini abo testen und man Weis für lau oder wenig Geld das es sich lohnt vor allem jeden Monat ein Grund mehr zum zocken (mit dvd)


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber wenn ich das Heft Online anschauen könnte, so habe ich nicht einen haufen Hefte die irgendwo verstauben. Und ich habe kein Tablet also muss sowas irgendwie im Browser auf der Webseite verfügbar sein. Ich weiss nicht welche Kosten dafür kommen, aber wenn es den selben Preis wie im Abo ist, dann gerne.


Steht doch zurzeit sogar auf der "Werbetafel" im aktuellen Unterforum:
PCGH digital lesen: Apps für iOS, Android und Kindle Fire sowie Browser-Anwendung erklärt


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2015)

Danke Olstyle Werde gleich mal ein Digitalabo abschließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2015)

Einfach mal ein paar Zloty in die Hand nehmen und mal die eine oder andere Papierausgabe zur Probe lesen. Tut nicht weh, dein Papierdealer freut sich und du weißt wo der Frosch seine Locken hat


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein paar Zloty in die Hand nehmen und mal die eine oder andere Papierausgabe zur Probe lesen. Tut nicht weh, dein Papierdealer freut sich und du weißt wo der Frosch seine Locken hat


Frösche haben Locken?? Deine Sprüche werden immer besser Doc 
Hinundwieder kaufe ich am Kiosk mal ein Exemplar ist nicht so das ich noch nie ein PCGH Magazin gelesen hätte.:!


----------



## SmilingSmiley (29. Juni 2015)

Okay, danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich mir mal die Ausgabe für Juli beim Lotto neben an besorgen und mal schauen .


----------

